# One-Day Car Control School



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a quick look at my one-day car control school experience:

https://vimeo.com/96711477

This was a very fun class with real world applications. Not quite as much fun as the one-day M-School, but still very cool.

The best part was driving the hell out of the new M235i. Now I want one...


----------



## short335ibmw (May 26, 2014)

I'm thinking about doing this. What was your favorite part of the whole experience?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Honestly, it was all pretty awesome. Favorite is probably running the auto-cross course.


----------



## M3-4ME (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nicely made video! Did you use a GoPro in the car?


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, I hung my GoPro from the sunroof with the suction cup mount.


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you pick your car up at the Performance Center also? We picked up our 535 last week there and got to do a bunch of the same drills. Was a blast!

I'm assuming that one of the instructors was driving the M5's toward the end of the video. That was an eye opening ride for sure! Basically showed that I knew nothing about driving fast.

Great video! Wish I had thought to take a lot more pictures while we were there.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, we picked up at the PC also: https://vimeo.com/68436201

And yes, that was an instructor driving the hot lap at the end. They recently changed the way they do the hot laps due to "excessive tire usage."  When we went for PCD the hot lap was a tire smokin, power sliding, dry payment drifting type of thing where the car was rarely going in the direction the nose was pointed. They always used the M3. The new hot laps are faster and more technical -- still exciting, but less burnt rubber!


----------

